# Help White spot (Dosing update)



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2011)

Hi All,i have just noticed white spot on four of my cardinals,i know that raising the tank temperature to the eighties will help,i thought about trying to catch them but i would be hard pushed in this tank,
Can anyone recommend a treatment thats safe for plants and especially safe for my shrimps,i know that copper based treatments will kill the shrimps,

regards,
john.


----------



## Tom (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

Got anywhere separate to treat them? Will be tricky with both plants and shrimp to treat them in-tank


----------



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Got anywhere separate to treat them? Will be tricky with both plants and shrimp to treat them in-tank



Afraid not Tom,it will have to be in tank,i have googled it and they recommend interpet no6 

regards john.


----------



## Tom (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

What's the active ingredient in that? Interpet meds are usually just salt or meth blue if I remember right!


----------



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> What's the active ingredient in that? Interpet meds are usually just salt or meth blue if I remember right!



It just says new dye based active ingredients    ,

john.


----------



## Tom (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

Meth Blue  meaning your whole tank will go blue


----------



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Meth Blue



I think it could be malachite green   ,

john.


----------



## Tom (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

So it is, just googled it! Still blue though!



> Interpet Anti Whitespot has Formaldehyde (approx. 4.5% w/v - which seems very high) and Malachite Green (approx. 0.05% w/v) as active ingredients - in spite of being blue, not green.


----------



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

I Presume it would safe to use with the shrimps  :?: ,

regards,
john.


----------



## Tom (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

From planetinverts.com



> Certain medicinal products are known toxic to invertebrates , copper, acriflavine, organophosphates. Whilst others are suitably safe ie formalin, malachite green, and many antibacterials


----------



## Antoni (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

In the past I have used Nystatin (Nystatin 500 000 IU) - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nystatin in dose 1 pill of 25 l of water. As far as I can recall the schadule was as follows: On the second day made 30%  WC and add the same dose of Nynstatin again, then on they 6-7 made another WC and add the Nystatin again. The spots disappeared in about a 10 days. I have not had any problems with fish, plants or shrimps. I'm not sure is it possible to find it in UK.. As it is an antibiotic it might affect the bacterial colony, but it will recover or you could add some 

Other option that has been recomended to me was: http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/catalog/jbl-punktol-ultra-100ml-p-3142.html

Hope this helps!

Regards


----------



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> From planetinverts.com
> 
> 
> 
> > Certain medicinal products are known toxic to invertebrates , copper, acriflavine, organophosphates. Whilst others are suitably safe ie formalin, malachite green, and many antibacterials



Cheers for that Tom,as i thought but two heads a better than one   ,i will start dosing tomorrow when i get some from local LfS,
regards,
john.


----------



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> In the past I have used Nystatin (Nystatin 500 000 IU) - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nystatin in dose 1 pill of 25 l of water. As far as I can recall the schadule was as follows: On the second day made 30%  WC and add the same dose of Nynstatin again, then on they 6-7 made another WC and add the Nystatin again. The spots disappeared in about a 10 days. I have not had any problems with fish, plants or shrimps. I'm not sure is it possible to find it in UK.. As it is an antibiotic it might affect the bacterial colony, but it will recover or you could add some
> 
> Other option that has been recomended to me was: http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/catalog/jbl-punktol-ultra-100ml-p-3142.html
> 
> ...



Thanks Antoni   ,

regards,
john.


----------



## Antoni (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

malachite green is toxic... thats why is forbided for use in cosmetics and etc


----------



## Tom (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

Toxic to shrimp you mean? Lots of fish meds are based on mal green. It's toxic yes, but surely used in levels that only affect the pathogen?


----------



## Tom (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

Now a quote from wetwebmedia!!



> Malachite Green is deadly toxic to all marine and freshwater invertebrates, algae, plant-life.


----------



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Now a quote from wetwebmedia!!
> 
> 
> 
> > Malachite Green is deadly toxic to all marine and freshwater invertebrates, algae, plant-life.



Oh well i will have to use something else   ,


john.


----------



## tyrophagus (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

John will the fish and shrimp survive 90F?  All the treatments I have researched will be toxic to your invertebrates.  80F will not kill the parasite you need to go to 90F.

This is from a University help sheet

"Temperature manipulation is also an effective way to control "Ich" in home aquariums. This technique is often not practical for commercial fish farms, but is advantageous for the hobbyist because expensive products do not have to be purchased and it is safer for some of the delicate species which are popular in community tanks. Water temperature can be gradually raised to 90°F, maintained there for 24 hours, and then gradually dropped to 70°F for 48 hours. The infective juveniles (tomites) will be killed while the water temperature is at 90°. When the temperature is dropped the adult organisms will fall off the fish and begin to reproduce. As the young begin to emerge 48 hours later, the temperature is again raised to 90°F, causing them to die. Repeating this process continuously (24 hours at 90° F followed by 48 hours at 70° F) for two weeks should control the disease. Cleaning the tank every second day will help remove cysts before they rupture and therefore help to prevent completion of the life cycle. If you decide to use temperature to control "Ich" in your home aquarium be sure that the type of fish in your tank can tolerate the temperature extremes involved."  

pm me your email and I'll send the pdf.  Cannot link it on site.


----------



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*



			
				tyrophagus said:
			
		

> John will the fish and shrimp survive 90F?  All the treatments I have researched will be toxic to your invertebrates.  80F will not kill the parasite you need to go to 90F.
> 
> This is from a University help sheet
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help but to be honest i don,t really fancy raising the temp to 90 F,there must be some safe treatment out there ,

cheers john.


----------



## Tom (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

The usual idea of raising the temperature is to speed up the life cycle of the parasite. Do it during treatment, as if I remember right, the treatments only affect the whitespot during one stage of the cycle. I can't believe how much I can forget about disease in 2 years of not studying!!


----------



## Nelson (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

eSHa exit has been suggested on LFKC.


----------



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> The usual idea of raising the temperature is to speed up the life cycle of the parasite. Do it during treatment, as if I remember right, the treatments only affect the whitespot during one stage of the cycle. I can't believe how much I can forget about disease in 2 years of not studying!!



Yes i have just read about the life cycle of the parasite,so i just have to decide which treatment to use,so bloody annoying in 30 odd years of fish keeping this is only the second time i have ever had white spot,

bummer 
john.


----------



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> eSHa exit has been suggested on LFKC.



Hi yes i noticed that mentioned too,new one on me though but it does sound like a good one,

cheers john.


----------



## Antoni (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

Here an useful link with different drugs used in FK: http://www.discusnews.com/article/cat-02/medicine.shtml


----------



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Here an useful link with different drugs used in FK: http://www.discusnews.com/article/cat-02/medicine.shtml



Thats an interesting read Antoni,thank you,

john.


----------



## Antoni (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

You welcome, John!   

Nystatin can be found under different names in the EU:Infestat, Korostatin, Mycostatin, Mykinac, Nilstat, Nysert, Nystalocal, Nystamont, Nystan, Nystatin, Nystex, Nystop.

This is a product offered by Seachem for treatment of Ichthyophthirius:http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Metronidazole.html


----------



## tyrophagus (13 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

Metronidazole is used for saltwater ich, not sure about freshwater ich.
Nystatin is an antifungal so not certain of its usefulness but still looking into that.

fenbendazole has potential - I have seen it described as being used with shrimp to clear planaria etc - BUT - I'm still looking into that.

John if your fish and shrimp can tolerate it start the 90F for 24 hrs, 70F fpr 48 cycle.  At least it will start eliminating all new infection.  We might find a safe chemical treatment yet.


----------



## John Starkey (13 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*



			
				tyrophagus said:
			
		

> Metronidazole is used for saltwater ich, not sure about freshwater ich.
> Nystatin is an antifungal so not certain of its usefulness but still looking into that.
> 
> fenbendazole has potential - I have seen it described as being used with shrimp to clear planaria etc - BUT - I'm still looking into that.
> ...



The fish i have in my tank wont stand such a high temperature,i will give Edward a ring this morning at Aquajardin,he,s pretty good and it would be an excuse to pop down there,

thanks all for taking the time to try and help me,i didn,t think it would be so hard in this day and age to find something safe for shrimp & plants   

regards,
john.


----------



## John Starkey (13 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

Right i have done some more research and some ringing around (aquajardin) and after looking on the website of the firm who make ESHA EXIT,it is safe with plants and shrimp,i also googled it and there is some good positive feedback on its use in planted tanks,so i am off down to aquajardin to fetch some,

i will post up the results when i have used it,

regards,
john.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

I simple method would be to get a small internal UV filter, that should sort out the free floating stage and its 100% plant, fish and invert safe  I tend to keep one in the loft just in case.  Perfect for green water out breaks too.  You can get cheap ones on ebay just search 'internal UV'

If you don't want to wait I could lend you mine?

Sam


----------



## nry (13 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

If memory serves, this one is shrimp safe:

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product ... Guard.html

Drop them an e-mail, they will get back to you as I asked them about it myself ages ago.


----------



## nry (13 Feb 2011)

*Re: Help White spot*

FAQ on Paraguard:

http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/ParaGuard.html


----------



## John Starkey (17 Feb 2011)

I am on the third and final day of dosing Esha Exit,i can only see one fish from the five that were infected,it just has a couple of white spots,i can report no shrimp loss that i can see,so all in all Esha Exit is safe to dose with cherry shrimp,  

regards,
john.


----------



## Antoni (17 Feb 2011)

This is great news! Thats a nice feedback for the product! Thanks for sharing


----------



## chilled84 (17 Feb 2011)

I have a bottle for this stuff somewhere, If you need it.


----------

